# Opinions on DTGhub?



## DNC (Mar 15, 2017)

Hello All,
Our company is just starting out and we are in the process of picking a reliable POD company that also offers storefront options. I've been reading a lot of great and really informative posts on here but haven't really seen anyone discuss DTGhub. Their products are more limited than I would like, but their site and services look promising. I was hoping that maybe a few of you more seasoned professionals would be able to help us make an educated evaluation or maybe even suggest other POD companies.
Thank you!
D&M


----------



## pittenger2 (Sep 4, 2014)

Well we are not new to the POD industry. We have been around since 2013 and have a diverse customer base all over the world. Not getting mention on the forums is not a prerequisite of a bad or a good company. If you have any questions we will be happy to answer.


----------



## goldenprints (Dec 23, 2016)

pittenger2 said:


> Well we are not new to the POD industry. We have been around since 2013 and have a diverse customer base all over the world. Not getting mention on the forums is not a prerequisite of a bad or a good company. If you have any questions we will be happy to answer.


I saw your website and I thought your designer was nice, what design studio are you using?


----------

